# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الصدى الخميس 17/ 1

## علي سنجة

*الصدى تنعي الراحل محمد عبد العزيز

بمزيد من الحزن والأسى تتقدم أسرة تحرير صحيفة الصدى  و العامين بها بأحر التعازى لأسرة الفنان الراحل  محمود عبد العزيز  الذي  وافته المنية  صباح اليوم بعد صراع مع المرض بالعاصمة الأردنية  والتعازي  موصولة من  رئيس التحرير  لاسرة الفقيد محمود وكل جمهوره في بقاع السودان  سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يسكنه فسيح جناته مع الشهداء والصديقين  وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يختتم معسكر مروي ويؤجّل سفره إلى تونس

أدى  المريخ تدريبين صباح ومساء أمس بمعسكره في مروي  وأنهى الجهاز الفني  البرنامج الإعدادي وكان المعسكر انطلق يوم السابع من  الشهر الحالي وانتهى  أمس فيما مُنح اللاعبون راحة اليوم وستعود البعثة  غداً ويشارك اللاعبون في  مهرجان السبت ويغادرون إلى تونس يوم الاثنين  لإنجاز المرحلتين الثانية  والثالثة من الإعداد وأدى المريخ 19 حصة ركّز  فيها الجهاز الفني على رفع  معدلات  اللياقة وتنفيذ العديد من الجمل التكتيكية وعمل الكوكي على  الاهتمام  بالدفاع والمحور بالذات وركّز في معظم التدريبات على السرعة  واللمسة  الواحدة والعمل الجماعي صعوداً وعودة إلى الدفاع وبرز أكثر من لاعب  من  خلال المعسكر غير أن هيثم مصطفى وبإجماع الجهاز الفني والإداري النجم   الأول في المعسكر فيما قدم محمد موسى مستوىً جيداً في خط المقدمة إلى جانب راجي عبد العاطي (السهم الأحمر) ورمضان عجب والطاهر الحاج ويبدو أن اللاعبين حريصون على اقتحام التشكيلة والمشاركة بصفة أساسية في الموسم الحالي كما نال موانزا إعجاب الجهاز الفني. المريخ يؤّجل السفر إلى الاثنين ويستأجر سكناً للاعبين ومقراً للمعسكرات قرر   مجلس إدارة المريخ تأجيل السفر إلى تونس من الأحد إلى الاثنين وينتظم   الأحمر في معسكر مغلق بسوسة ينجز من خلاله المرحلتين الثانية والثالثة من   الإعداد بعد أن أنهى الأولى بمروي واستأجر مجلس إدارة المريخ من جهته فيلا   بالصافية واختارها سكناً للاعبين وستكون مقراً للمعسكرات وتم تأثيثها على   نحو جيد لاستقبال المعسكرات وإقامة اللاعبين بصورة دائمة.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*تصريحات خطيرة للفاتح النقر

 أدلى  الفاتح النقر مدرب الهلال السابق والمدير الفني الحالي للنسور بتصريحات  خطيرة للصدى ذكر فيها أن هناك إداريين طلبوا منه التواطؤ عندما كان مدرباً  لأحد الأندية وقال النقر: طلب مني إداريون تسهيل مهمة فريقهم في مباراتين  وطالبوني بالسماح لفريقهم للفوز  لكنني رفضت وأخطرت إدارة النادي الذي كنت أعمل معه واعتبر الفاتح النقر أن  أي مدرب يتعاطف مع النادي الذي كان يلعب له ويقر التواطؤ يجب إبعاده مشيراً  إلى أن هناك مدربين يشوّهون صورة الآخرين وتسيطر عليهم العاطفة والمصالح  الشخصية وذكر أن الاتهام بالتواطؤ والتلاعب في المباريات يجب توجيهه  للإداريين وليس المدربين وطالب النقر بأن يؤدي اللاعبون والمدربون  والإداريون القسم وأوضح أن النتائج التي تتحقق بالغش والخداع لا تستمر.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أكرم يشارك في الحصة المسائية





 انضم   أكرم الهادي سليم حارس مرمى المريخ إلى معسكر الفرقة الحمراء بمروي برفقة   محمد موسى مدير الكرة الذي عاد من القاهرة فجر أمس، وشارك أكرم الهادي في   الحصة المسائية التي أجراها المريخ بمعسكر مروي وأكد أنه قابل الطبيب   الأمريكي في الإمارات ومنحه الضوء الأخضر للمشاركة واعتبر أن لياقته جيدة   وستمكّنه من الظهور في مهرجان الغد وامتدح أكرم الهادي العناصر التي انضمت   إلى الفريق الأحمر وقال إن اللاعبين الجدد إضافة مشيراً إلى أن هيثم  ورفاقه  محل ترحيب وأفاد أن الفرقة الحمراء أصبحت قوة ضاربة ولفت إلى أن  اللاعبين  سيعملون بجد من أجل تحقيق البطولات في الموسم المقبل وذكر   أكرم الهادي أنه يملك الإرادة والعزيمة ولن يتوقف في فترة التوقف وسيصل   إلى أعلى معدلات الجاهزية بسرعة ورأى أن المنافسة بين حراس المرمى ستكون   على أشدها في العام المقبل وقال: الجميع سيجتهد من أجل تقديم أفضل المستويات   والمشاركة أساسياً وفي الأخير الجهاز الفني صاحب القرار وأوضح أن يس حارس   جيد وسيتنافس معه والحضري ودعا الجماهير إلى مساندة اللاعبين في الموسم   المقبل حتى تتحقق البطولات.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*حسن يوسف: الجهاز الفني نفّذ برنامجه بنسبة 100% والبرنس أول الحاضرين إلى الملعب
 أشاد  حسن يوسف عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة الأحمر إلى  مروي  من  جديد بنجاح المعسكر وذكر أن الجهاز الفني نفّذ برنامجه بنجاح وقال:  أستطيع  القول إن الجهاز الفني نفّذ برنامجه بنسبة 100% واللاعبون وصلوا إلى   مرحلة جيدة من الجاهزية وأضاف: انضباط اللاعبين وحماسهم وجديتهم والأجواء   في المعسكر ساعدت الجهاز الفني على تنفيذ برنامجه ومضى: فترة الأسبوعين   كانت مفيدة والكوكي أخضع اللاعبين إلى جرعات مكثفة على فترتين والتونسي   راضٍ عن مستوى التطبيق وما شاهدناه في معسكر مروي يجعلنا متفائلين ومتأكدين  من أن المريخ سيكون عند حسن ظن جماهيرهوسجل   حسن يوسف إشادة خاصة بهيثم مصطفى وقال إنه أول اللاعبين حضوراً إلى  الملعب  وأشار إلى أن هيثم أظهر حماساً غير عادي وانسجم بسرعة مع المجموعة  ورأى أن  الإرادة والتصميم مكنتّه من تقديم مستويات جيدة في المعسكر كما  أشاد أيضاً  بالكوكي ووصفه بأنه  مدرب  جاد وأوضح حسن يوسف أن الكوكي حرص على تنويع التدريبات حتى لا يشعر   اللاعبون بالملل وقال: عموماً كل شئ في معسكر مروي جيد ولم تواجهنا مشاكل   والجميع أدى دوره بالكامل وأعتقد أن نجاح المعسكر أمر مبشّر ونأمل أن ينطلق   المريخ من مروي ليحقق الإنجازات والبطولات.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الكاف يعتمد ملاعب أنديتنا الأربعة الرئيسة والرديفة
 اعتمد   الاتحاد الأفريقي ملاعب أنديتنا الأربعة المشاركة في بطولتي الكاف وتم   اعتماد ملعب المريخ كاستاد رسمي يستضيف مباريات الأحمر الأفريقية فيما تم   اعتماد الهلال كملعب رديف للمريخ وأيضاً ملعب السلاح الطبي لاستضافة   تدريبات الفرق الزائرة التي تلعب أمام المريخ واُعتمد ملعب الهلال كاستاد   رسمي للنادي الأزرق وملعب المريخ  الاستاد الرديف والبديل للهلال، كما تم  اعتماد المريخ ملعباً رسمياً  للخرطوم الوطني واستاد الخرطوم الملعب البديل  للكوماندوز وتم اعتماد ملعب  استاد شندي الاستاد الرسمي لنمور دار جعل.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأحمر ينهي معسكره بمرانين
 أنهى   المريخ معسكره في مروي بمرانين أدى الأول صباحاً والثاني مساءً وكان أكرم   الهادي شارك في الحصة المسائية وبدأ المران المسائي بتدريبات اللياقة   باستخدام الكرة قبل أن يجري الجهاز الفني تقسيمة بين الأخضر والأصفر شهدت   تسجيل أربعة أهداف وتقرر منح اللاعبين راحة اليوم وتتناول البعثة وجبة   الإفطار مع قائد الفرقة 19 ثم تقوم بجولة على مدينة مروي وتزور السد  بملحقاته قبل المشاركة في افتتاح  المدينة الرياضية بكريمة وكان مولانا  أزهري وداعة الله مساعد سكرتير  المريخ وصل أمس وانضم إلى البعثة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مريخ كريمة يحتفل بالأحمر ويكرّم نجم منتخب أفريقيا
 نظّم   مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ كريمة حفلاً على شرف بعثة المريخ مساء أمس حضره   مولانا أزهري وداعة الله مساعد السكرتير ومحمد موسى مدير الكرة وعبد الباقي  شيخ  إدريس المنسق الإعلامي للنادي بالإضافة إلى اللاعبين الباشا.. ضفر..  مصعب  عمر.. سعيد السعودي.. مرتضى كبير.. بلة جابر وكرّم مريخ كريمة جمال  الوالي  رئيس النادي المستقيل وكذلك كرّم فيصل العجب قائد الفريق الأحمر  وأحمد  الباشا بمناسبة اختياره ضمن منتخب أفريقيا، كما تم تكريم فتح الرحمن  سانتو  نجم المريخ الأسبق.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*فاروق جبرة: سأعمل على هزيمة المريخ مع أي نادٍ أشرف عليه
 ذكر   فاروق جبرة أنه مدرب محترف ومن الطبيعي أن يعمل على قيادة فريقه لتحقيق   الانتصارات وأوضح فاروق أن أصحاب النفوس المريضة يروّجون لشائعات مغرضة ولا   يتورعون عن الإساءة للآخرين وقال: ليس هناك مدرب يشرف على تدريب نادٍ   ينحاز إلى النادي الذي كان يلعب له أو يتعاطف معه وأضاف: هذه خيانة   وبالنسبة لي أعمل  على قيادة فريقي للانتصارات في أي مباراة وأتعامل مع  المريخ بطريقة عادية  وأسعى إلى تحقيق الفوز عليه لأن هذا واجبي ومن جانبه  قال إبراهومة مساعد  مدرب المريخ السابق إن الاحترافية والابتعاد عن  العاطفة شهادة المدرب وقال:  ليس هناك من يقبل إطعام أبنائه من الحرام ولا  أعتقد أن هناك مدرباً يبيع  نفسه وضميره.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الهلال يودّع أنصاره اليوم أدى  فريق الكرة بنادي الهلال صباح أمس تدريباً على ملعب الخارجية شارك فيه كل  اللاعبين عدا أكانغا والشغيل فيما يؤدي الفريق تدريباً أخيراً اليوم قبل  المغادرة إلى إثيوبيا فجر الغد لإقامة معسكر تحضيري هناك يستمر لمدة  أسبوعين يؤدي فيه أربع تجارب.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*فندق يستصدر أمراً من النيابة بإلقاء القبض على البرير
 قال   موقع الزاوية إن النيابة أصدرت أمراً بالقبض على الأمين البرير رئيس   الهلال بسبب مديونية النادي طرف شركة جمعة الجمعة التي كانت تمتلك فندق   القصر وذكر الموقع أن المبلغ 500 ألف جنيه لم يتم سدادها منذ عهد الرئيس   السابق صلاح إدريس ووفقاً للموقع نفسه فإن إدارياً بالنادي الأزرق أفاد أن   ناديه سدد جزءاً كبيراً من المديونية  قبل فترة وأشار إلى أن المستشار  القانوني يتولى الملف حالياً.. بينما ورد  خبر على صفحة الهلال بموقع  التواصل الاجتماعي (الفيسبوك) أشار إلى أن رئيس  النادي لم يتم القاء القبض  عليه وأوضح أن هناك مديونية فعلاً على النادي  لكنها تعود إلى فترة الرئيس  صلاح ادريس ومن جهته أطلق الفريق بحر مبادرة  لدعم الأزرق وطلب أن يدفع  ألف مشجع مبلغ مائة جنيه شهرياً وتمنى أن يشارك  الأهلة في المبادرة وقال  إن أي شخص لديه قدرة مالية علىدفع هذا المبلغ عليه تسليمه لفوزي المرضي بالنادي بعد الساعة الواحدة ظهراً.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الخرطوم الوطني يكسب الشعبية بثلاثية
 أدى   الخرطوم الوطني تجربة ودية أمام فريق الشعبية فاز فيها بثلاثة أهداف  نظيفة  نالها أوتومالا وأحمد مارتن مساء أمس فيما يؤدي الفريق تجربة أخرى  صباح  اليوم أمام فريق منتخب الجوازات.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*هدية الأسطورة للأسطورة


* أعلن   الكابتن كمال عبد الوهاب دكتور الكرة السودانية (وأمهر من داعب المستديرة   في تاريخ السودان) اعتزامه تكريم النجم هيثم مصطفى قائد منتخب السودان  ونجم  فرقة المريخ بإهدائه قميصاً يحمل اسمه في لفتة بارعة ولمسة حب لطيفة  نتوقع  لها أن تدير الرؤوس وتخطف أنظار الجمهور الضخم الذي سيشهد مهرجان  المريخ  الذي سينظم عشية السبت المقبل تحت شعار (تظاهرة في حب المريخ). * الشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب. * المبادرة   الجميلة تشبه كمال عبد الوهاب الذي صال وجال وأمتع وأبدع وأقنع حتى  استأثر  بحب كل محبي كرة القدم السودانية (بمختلف ميولهم وانتماءاتهم). * في الستينات هتفت جماهير المريخ للنجم المحبوب (كمال لعاب يا هلالاب). * بوجود الدكتور حقق المريخ إعجاز الدوري المقفل والمقفل ناقص نقطة. * بعون الله سيتجدد الهتاف الجميل للدكتور والبرنس في ليلة عناق السادة. * ستحظى   الهدية القيمة بإعجاب الأمير الساجد لأنها أتت من أسطورة زمانه وفلتة كل   الأزمان لتعبر عن حب أهل المريخ لنجمٍ كبير اختار أن يختم مسيرته الكروية   الحافلة في ديار النجوم. * في   يوم المهرجان سيكرم الفارس جمال أبو عنجة علاء الدين يوسف، ويكرم الرمح   الملتهب فتح الرحمن سانتو والثعلب عصام الدحيش البلدوزر الجديد محمد موسى،   وسيتولى سليمان عبد القادر تكريم الكاميروني ماكسيم، وسيكرم المعلم بشرى   وهبة المعلم الجديد مرتضى كبير، وسيشمل التكريم البوروندي سليماني والزامبي   جاكسون موانزا أيضاً، ونتمنى أن يتم التكريم بواسطة الكوبرا الاستوائية   منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) على أمل أن يقتفيا دربه ويمتهنا تمزيق الشباك مثلما   كان يفعل. * آلاف المريخاب في انتظار (يوم المهرجان) ليتابعوا عناق القمم في حضرة المريخ الجميل. * من لم يشاهد الأسطورة كمال عليه أن يحرص على مشاهدة مهرجان الصوت والضوء ليرى عناق النجوم. * تلاقت قمم يا مرحى. اتحاد الإنجاز ولجان المعجزات * نجح   إستاد شندي في اجتياز امتحان لجنة التفتيش التي أوفدها الكاف للوقوف على   مدى جاهزية إستادات ممثلي السودان الأربعة في بطولتي دوري الأبطال   والكونفدرالية. * أشادت   اللجنة بالعمل الضخم الذي أنجز في إستاد شندي، وذكر رئيسها (مصري  الجنسية)  أن أرضية الإستاد تعتبر أفضل من أرضيتي ملعبي المريخ والهلال،  وأطنب في  مدح الإضافات التي دخلت على الإستاد. * يعد   تقرير اللجنة قلادة في صدور رئيس وأعضاء الاتحاد الذي قاده بكل كفاءة  الأخ  الأستاذ التيجاني محمد الجلال، والسكرتير العام عبد الحميد الجاك  ونائبه  عوض عبد البين المحامي وأمين المال عبد الرازق صنقور، بالإضافة إلى  ماكوك  اتحاد شندي صغيرون الزين وزملائه فتح الرحمن محمد عثمان والزين  إبراهيم،  وصديق عمر ونصر الدين إبراهيم حسين وأبو بكر بسيوني وممثلي  التحكيم خالد  فضل والتدريب عبد الله العجب ومدير الإستاد عبد الناصر  الحارث (دعبس) الذي  ظل يعمل كالنحلة للمحافظة على مرافق الإستاد وتطويرها  فله التحية. * قاربت فترة عمل اتحاد المعجزات على الانتهاء، وحق لنا أن ننصف الرجال الكرماء الذين حولوا إستاد شندي إلى تحفة مشرفة للمدينة الوداعة. * ولأن   الشيء بالشيء يذكر لابد لنا أن ننوه بالدور الضخم والعمل المتقن الذي   أنجزته لجنة تأهيل إستاد شندي والتي قادها بكل اقتدار الأخ الأستاذ عبد   الوهاب الصافي الجعلي بمعية نفر كريم من أبناء شندي ولجنة الدعم والإسناد   التي قادها في الخرطوم ابن شندي البار سعادة الفريق أول شرطة محجوب حسن سعد   مدير عام قوات الشرطة سابقاً، ولابد أن تشمل الإشادة الأخ الدكتور الريح   أبو عاقلة المسئول عن الملف الطبي في الاتحاد والذي أشرف على تجهيز المركز   الطبي المصغر وغرفة فحص المنشطات. * ما   كان لهذا العمل الضخم أن ينجز لولا الدعم المقدر الذي قدمه (الرجل  القامة)  سعادة اللواء الركن الهادي عبد الله والي ولاية نهر النيل ورجل  الإنجازات  الكبيرة الأستاذ مدثر عبد الغني وزير المالية وكل أركان حرب  الولاية.  * خلال   عامين فقط تم تغيير أرضية إستاد شندي بالكامل بكلفة قاربت المليار جنيه   (بالقديم) وتحولت الأرضية القاحلة الجرداء إلى بساط سندسي يخلب الأنظار،   وتم بناء قاعة لكبار الزوار وقاعة للمؤتمرات الصحافية وغرف جديدة للاعبين   والحكام وغرفة لفحص المنشطات ومركز طبي مصغر، وتم تغيير الإضاءة لتحيل ليل   الإستاد إلى نهار. * طالت   يد التحديث مرافق أخرى حيث تم تجهيز مركز إعلامي مزود بكل معينات العمل   الإعلامي من أجهزة كمبيوتر موصولة بالإنترنت وفاكس وهواتف وخلافه. * بالإضافة   إلى كل ذلك تمت تعلية المساطب الشرقية وتوسيع المقصورة الرئيسية وتركيب   مقاعد فخمة بها، بالإضافة إلى وتعلية وتجليس المساطب الشمالية والجنوبية   وتركيب سياج جديد حول الملعب. * باختصار   نستطيع أن نقول إن اتحاد شندي ولجنة تأهيل الإستاد ولجنة الدعم والإستاد   ومن خلفها حكومة الولاية والحادبين من أبناء حاضرة دار جعل أعادوا بناء   الإستاد من جديد، وحولوه إلى منشأة تستوجب فخر كل رياضيي مدينة شندي بدليل   أنها استضافت العديد من المباريات القارية في الموسم السابق بكفاءة عالية. * لذلك   كله نتمنى أن تكافئ أندية شندي اتحاد الإنجاز بإعادة انتخابه بكامل هيئته   لولاية جديدة بعد أن شارفت مدته على الانتهاء، علماً أن رئيس الاتحاد   التيجاني الجلال وأعضاءه أبدوا زهدهم التام في الاستمرار، لكنهم وبكل تأكيد   لن يرفضوا طلب القاعدة إذا ما أصرت على استمرارهم ليكملوا ما أنجزوه من   عمل ضخم.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*آخر الحقائق * أوردت الصدى خبراً لافتاً مفاده أن مدرب المريخ الجديد محمد الكوكي يتحدث ثلاث لغات بطلاقة تامة. * تحدث الكوكي مع ماكسيم وباسكال وسليماني بالفرنسية، ومع جاكيون موانزا بالإنجليزية ومع نجوم المريخ الوطنيين بالعربية. * الكوكي يا معلم. * نتمنى أن تقترن كل لغة ببطولة. * غداً بحول الله تعود بعثة الزعيم إلى الخرطوم استعداداً للمشاركة في المهرجان. * وصل جبل الجليد قادماً من دبي، ونتمنى أن يكتمل عقد النجوم بوصول الأباتشي والسد العالي. * ساهمت اللجنة المالية ولجنة تسويق المهرجان في تحمل جزء كبير من تكاليف معسكر المريخ في تونس. * عصراً سيتابع الجمهور فقرة (نجوم الغد) كما أسماها الحبيب أبو شيبة بمباراة تجمع فريق شباب المريخ مع أحد الفرق. * نتمنى متابعة مباراة مماثلة لفريق الناشئين الأحمر. * التحية   لقطب المريخ أبو عبيدة صاحب وكالة الوزير للإعلان وهو يساهم مع الصدى في   فقرة تكريم النجم أحمد الباشا بمناسبة اختياره ضمن قائمة منتخب إفريقيا   للعام 2012! * الباشا وليس بشة لذا لزم التنويه. * غريب أمر مجلس الهلال الذي تجرأ وخاطب لجنة شئون اللاعبين طالباً السماح للاعبين سيدي بيه ودومنيك بالمشاركة مع الفريق محلياً! * بأي قانون يريد الهلال إشراك لاعبين لم تكتمل إجراءات انتقالهما للنادي؟ * مش تنتظروا لغاية ما السيستم يفتح؟ * لحس   الهندي كل حديثه الفارغ واتهاماته الكاذبة لأحد المسئولين بزعم أنه شارك   في قرار طرده من رئاسة تحرير الصحيفة السياسية لمجرد أن المسئول المعني   أشاد ببعض ما كتبه الفاقد التربوي مؤخراً! * لم يستطع رئيس التحرير المخلوع أن يبتلع مرارة الكرت الأحمر الذي كلفه فقدان رئاسة التحرير إلى الأبد. * تساءل: كيف يتبرأ ثاني اثنين في شراكة من فصل محرر أو عامل مسكين وينسب الأخطاء للشريك المسكين؟ * ألم   يزعم في حوار مع صحيفة السوداني أن قرار طرده من صحيفة (الأهرام اليوم)   يقف وراءه مزمل أبو القاسم وأن علاقته مع عبد الله دفع الله سمن على عسل؟ * ألا يعلم أن خطاب التجريد من الرتبة والطرد من الخدمة حمل توقيع (السمن والعسل)؟ * خلال ثلاث سنوات لم أطرد أي صحافي أو عامل من الأهرام اليوم باستثناء واحداً لا ثاني له، وهو رئيس التحرير المخلوع نفسه! * أكد النجم منتصر الزاكي أن قدامى لاعبي المريخ سيشاركون بفعالية في مهرجان المريخ بقرار ملزم من المكتب التنفيذي لقدامى المحاربين. * أدلى الفاتح النقر بتصريحات في غاية الخطورة تستوجب فتح تحقيق حولها بواسطة الاتحاد العام والشرطة! * قال:   طلب مني إداريون تسهيل مهمة فريقهم في مباراتين وطالبوني بالسماح لفريقهم   للفوز لكنني رفضت وأخطرت إدارة النادي الذي كنت أعمل معه! * آخر خبر: كلام النقر أخطر من خطير!

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*سيستم ونينجا وتسونامي وساموراي!!


* لا   أحبذ كتابة اسماء لاعبي الكرة بألقابهم في المواد الخبرية.. فالأفضل أن   يحمل كل لاعب اسمه الحقيقي في الأخبار وكذلك في المباريات عندما تنقل عبر   التلفزيون أو الإذاعة كما هو الحال عند الأشقاء العرب.. أما الألقاب   فيتداولها الجمهور ويرددها على المدرجات والشارع وأعمدة المناكفة في   الصحف.. وقد تعودنا أن تستخدمها الصحف الرياضية المتحزبة في المانشيتات   والأخبار.. * قلنا إن البرنس سيدا له ألقاب كثيرة وقد أوردنا بعضها للمناكفة.. البعض أعجبهم لقب (السيستم)!! * السيستم عامل حساسية شديدة للجماعة والسبب معروف!! *  ويقال  إن لاعبي المريخ أطلقوا على البرنس لقب (الساجد).. فالسيستم برنس  أكثر  لاعب سوداني اشتهر بالسجود عند إحراز فريقه للأهداف، ولا يضاهيه في  ذلك إلا  المصري محمد أبوتريكة.. * سألوني ما هو اللقب المناسب لعلاء الدين يوسف بدلاً عن فييرا.. فقلت يستحق لقب (النينجا)!! * أما لقب (الساموراي) فربما يناسب أحمد الباشا.. * صحافتنا   الرياضية أطلقت لقب (البلدوزر) على كاسحة الألغام المهاجم الجديد محمد   موسى.. ولكن لقب البلدوزر سبق أن أطلق على عدد كبير من اللاعبين   السودانيين.. ونريد له لقباً جديداً.. مثل (تسونامي) والتسونامي هي الأمواج   العالية الضخمة التي تسببها زلازل البحار وتكتسح وتدمر كل ما تجده على   الشواطئ. * يوم السبت تقام مواجهة الالكترونية مثيرة بين فرقة (عجبكو الهندسية) وفريق (السيستم).. ولا ندري إلى جانب من سيلعب (النينجا)!!  * أتوقع أن يخطف الفتى الزامبي (وانزا) الأنظار.. * هناك   حديث وترقب وسط جماهير الصفوة قبل مهرجان السبت عن تشكيلتي منتخبي سيدو   وسيدا.. مع أنه لم يتم تحديد التشكيلتين.. ولكن البعض طالب أن تكون تشكيلة   فريق عجبكو الهندسية من المحاربين القدامى.. بينما يقود فريق السيستم   اللاعبون الجدد والمحترفون القدامى.. * على   سبيل المثال يقود منتخب عجبكو الهندسية يسن في حراسة المرمى.. نجم الدين   وضفر في وسط الدفاع.. الزومة مدافع أيسر.. بلة مدافع أيمن.. سعيد السعودي   وأمير كمال في المحور.. والساموراي الباشا وفيصل موسى في الوسط المتقدم   العجب وراجي في الهجوم..  * أما   منتخب السيستم فيقوده حارس الشباب عبدالرحمن مختار في المرمى.. مكسيم   وباسكال في وسط الدفاع .. رمضان عجب طرف أيسر والطاهر الحاج طرف أيمن..   النينجا وكبير في المحور.. السيستم ومولانا البورندي سليمان في الوسط   المتقدم.. وانزا وتسونامي في الهجوم..  * العريس مصعب عمر يجلس إحتياطياً بسبب تأخره في الإعداد ومعه نجوم الشباب الذين شاركوا في معسكر مروي. * استبعدنا عصام الحضري والأباتشي لتواجدهما خارج البلاد.. إضافة إلى برج خليفة (أكرم الهادي) غير الجاهز.  * أتمنى أن يلعب فتى الأدغال الزامبي (وانزا) بجوار السيستم لنشاهد العجب!! زمن إضافي * ما   شاء الله.. تواصلت زيجات لاعبي المريخ فبعد زواج أحمد الباشا تزوج مصعب   عمر.. ومؤخراً عقد موسى الزومة قرانه وسيكون زفافه بمشيئة الله  في شهر  يونيو المقبل. * يقولون   الزواج سلاح ذو حدين للاعب الكرة فمن إيجابياته الإستقرار النفسي للاعب   وتنظيم حياته.. ومن سلبياته انشغال اللاعب بالأمور الأسرية إذا تبعت الزواج   بعض المشاكل، ثم التأثير السلبي على اللياقة البدنية إذا كان اللاعب لا   يحسن التنظيم ويهمل الراحة. * في   الموسم الجديد ستفتقد فرق الممتاز ملعب بورتسودان الأنيق ويغيب أيضاً  ملعب  كوستي السندسي بينما تعود فرق الممتاز لمواجهة النيل على أرضه  بالحصاحيصا. * والجديد   في الممتاز اللعب في دارفور لأول مرة، وستكون المشكلة في توفير تكلفة   السفر بالطائرة من الخرطوم إلى الفاشر وبالعكس.. وسيكون مريخ الفاشر هو   الأكثر تأثراً بسبب بُعد مدينته عن باقي مدن الدوري الممتاز لأنه سيكون في   حالة سفر متواصل بالطائرة ما بين معقله مدينة الفاشر والعاصمة الخرطوم   ومنها براً لبقية مدن الممتاز. * لقد   اقترحنا أن تبرمج كل مباريات مريخ الفاشر في الدورة الأولى على أرضه، وفي   الدورة الثانية يأتي الفريق ليقيم بالخرطوم ومنها يتوجه لأداء مبارياته  في  عطبرة وشندي ومدني والحصاحيصا وكادوقلي بجانب مبارياته مع فرق الممتاز   بالعاصمة. * ماذا   فعل الاتحاد العام بشأن قرار تكوين لجنة لحصر خسائر استاد المريخ بعد   عملية التخريب الشهيرة؟! وهل سيقوم الاتحاد بحجز نصيب الهلال في مبارياته   الرسمية لتسديد خسائر استاد المريخ بعد خصم خسائر استاد الهلال في المباراة   الأفريقية؟! * المعروف   إن خسائر استاد المريخ في الهياكل الحديدية وكراسي الفايبر الماليزية  قدرت  ب 505 ألف دولار.. أما خسائر استاد الهلال محدودة للغاية.. * وقيل   إن كراسي استاد المريخ الفايبرية المستوردة من ماليزيا مقاومة لتأثير   الشمس والظروف الطبيعية.. أما كراسي استاد الهلال من بلاستيك تصنيع محلي   عادي. * أخونا   رمضان لم يعجبه اختيار الساموراي أحمد الباشا لمنتخب القارة الأفريقية   للعام 2012م فكتب يشكك في اختيار الباشا ويقول ربما قصد الكاف (بشة)! * على أساس إن بشة شارك في نهائيات أمم أفريقيا بينما غاب الساموراي بقرار من لجنة الطريفي.. * إعلام   المريخ رد بشراسة وبمنطق لأن قائمة منتخب أفريقيا ضمت العديد من اللاعبين   الذين لم تشارك دولهم في نهائيات غينيا الإستوائية والجابون أمثال نجوم  مصر  وعلى رأسهم أبوتريكة.. كما أن بشة لقب لا يعرفه الكاف.. * المنتخب   تم اختياره من مشاركات اللاعبين مع أنديتهم دولياً والساموراي أحمد  الباشا  كان أبرز نجوم المريخ في البطولات الأفريقية ولفت أنظار الأفارقة..  وقد  فات على رمضان إن بشة قضى نصف الموسم لاعباً بالاتحاد الآسيوي فكيف  يتم  اختياره في منتخب أفريقيا!! * مع تحياتنا (لرمضان بشة).. * أجمل   وأبلغ تعبير لهلالابي مستاء لفقدان هيثم مصطفى هو ما كتبه صاحب عربة   الأمجاد على الزجاج الخلفي للعربة: (الهلال بدون البرنس زي الزول الماعندو   موضوع... كرهتونا!)..

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مريخ 2013


* اجتمع   مجلس المريخ وناقش تحضيرات الفريق للموسم الجديد ومعسكر تونس، وكذلك   مهرجان الموسم المزمع قيامه يوم السبت المقبل ويفترض أن يستمر المجلس في   عقد اجتماعاته ليتابع كل شئ.. فالمرحلة المقبلة مختلفة ومهمة وتحتاج إلى أن   يكون المجلس متابعاً ومواكباً وموجوداً ليتدخل لحل أي مشكلة تعترض  الإعداد  لأن المريخ سجل لاعبين جيدين وكل المؤشرات تؤكد أن الموسم الحالي  أحمر. *  ولا   نخفي تفاؤلنا بهذا العام الذي نرى أن المريخ سيقدم فيهم مستوىً ممتازاً   وسيحقق فيه الطموحات، فالجدية والانضباط كانا عنوان معسكر المريخ ونرى أن   حرص المجلس على المتابعة والإصرار على إقامة معسكر مروي ثم معسكر تونس كلها   من الأشياء التي تجعلنا نتفاءل أكثر بالإضافة إلى نوعية اللاعبين. * المدرب   المجتهد الكوكي أصر على قيام معسكر تونس واتفق مع أندية تونسية للعب   أمامها والكوكي بالطبع له علاقات ويعرف أجواء تونس وفي حال واجه المريخ فرق  المقدمة سيستفيد وسيكون معسكره ناجحاً بامتياز. * وحتى   معسكر مروي والذي من المقرر أن ينتهي اليوم ليعود المريخ غداً الجمعة بذل   التونسي محمد الكوكي مجهوداً كبيراً فيه وعمل من أجل الوصول بالفرقة   الحمراء لأعلى المستويات بدنياً وتكتيكياً. * وحرص   المدرب التونسي على التناغم والانسجام بين منسوبي الفرقة الحمراء القدامى   والجدد كما اهتم أيضاً بالنواحي الغذائية من خلال وضع برنامج غذائي وحرصه   على الاهتمام باللاعبين وتفقدهم والتواجد معهم عندما يتناولون الوجبات. * اللياقة   البدنية كانت هدف الكوكي والتونسي يعلم أنه من دون لياقة عالية لن يستطيع   تنفيذ التكتيك وبرنامجه وما يصبو اليه.. وسيعتمد المدرب غالباً على طريقة   4/4/2 * أعتقد أن الانسجام في الجهاز الفني يعود الى الكوكي الذي اختار مجموعة منسجمة معه وعملت معه من قبل ولديه ثقة كبيرة فيها.  * فمدرب   اللياقة محمد وسيم ومدرب الحراس هشام السيد سبق لهما العمل مع الكوكي   عندما كان مدرباً لأهلي شندي ولن يكون خالدونا نشاذاً وأنا متأكد من أن   خالد أحمد المصطفى الشاب المهذب الرزين سينسجم أو لنقل انسجم فعلاً مع   الجهاز الفني وخالد لديه تجربة وعمل في المريخ من قبل والمجموعة الحالية من   اللاعبين عمل معها لكن في منصب مدير الكرة.  * شخصية   الكوكي ستساعده على تطبيق سياسته والمدرب يعتمد على العلاقة الجيدة   والمتوازنة مع اللاعبين بحيث يكون حازماً وصارماً في الملعب وصديقاً لهم   خارجه. فالكوكي الذي صنع فريقاً قوياً لأهلي شندي يسير على نفس النهج في   المريخ ويعتمد نفس الطريقة في التعامل مع اللاعبين مما أكسبه ثقتهم وحبهم   وهذه بلا شك من أهم عناصر النجاح. * أعتقد ان الكوكي سيواجه مشكلة كبيرة في وضع التشكيلة  في ظل وفرة العناصر ووجود لاعبين مميزين.  * ولا   شك أن هناك لاعبين كبار سيجلسون على كنبة البدلاء ليس لانهم أقل مستوىً   ولكن لظروف المباريات والتجانس ووفرة الخانات أتمنى أن يعي لاعبو المريخ   هذا الأمر ويجتهدوا حتى يحصلوا على فرصتهم ويقتحموا التشكيلة.  إن سايد * استمتعت   أمس الأول بمشاهدة مباراة الإمارات والكويت وشجعت الإمارات التي صعدت   للمباراة النهائية لخليجي 21 وشاهدنا كيف ذرف إسماعيل مطر الدمع وإسماعيل   النجم الأول في الكرة الإماراتية ويلقبونه هناك بإسماعيلينو وبإسماعيل خطر. * وساندت   أيضا ًالبحرين لأنها ترتدي الأحمر الذي يسر الناظرين ولكن مغامرتها لم   تستمر أمام إصرار أسود الرافدين أصحاب الخبرة والتاريخ الطويل في هذه   البطولة والعراق فاز بهذه البطولة ثلاث مرات. * تعاطفت   مع المنتخب البحريني صاحب الأرض والمنظم للبطولة رقم 21 ولأنه ولمدة   أربعين عاماً لم يحقق هذه البطولة ولكن المستديرة قالت لا واستطاع منتخب   أسود الرافدين الوصول للمباراة النهائية بضربات الترجيح. * ناس البحرين يا حبة عيني ما بعرفوا يسددوا ضربات الجزاء زي ناس الزبون.  * هسع في داعي لسيرة الزبون وانتقال سيدا للمريخ * الكثير   من الجماعة إياهم مصرين على الحضور يوم السبت القادم ويرغبون في متابعة   مهرجان سيدا وهم أحمد دولة والطاهر أحمدون وعماد حسين وفوزي المرضي وديل   حيجوا معاي في عربتي وسأوفر لهم الحماية اللازمة.  * من دخل ديار شاخور فهو آمن.  * تعالوا ما تلبدوا بس ممنوع التسالي والترمس والتدخين والتعليق ساعدونا بالسكات نساعدكم بموية (سوبا) المجانية.  * أخي المريخي حضورك مهرجان الموسم واجب، بل ويجب أن تحضر من (عصراً بدري).  * أتمنى أن تشارك كل الفضائيات في نقل الحدث لأنه (حدث تاريخي) لن يتكرر في القريب وتوثيق هذا المهرجان مسؤولية مجلس المريخ. * أما الحديث عن عزوف الجماهير عن الحضور فغير وارد والتعاقد مع قناة بعينها سيجلب الكثير من الرعاة والمعلنين داخل الاستاد.  * المهم أن تعمل اللجنة المنظمة على إخراج الحدث بأفضل صورة. * مفاجأة المهرجان.  * سيدا ينزل من الطائرة الهيلكوبتر متوشحاً بالأحمر والأصفر والإسعافات تنقل جماهير الزبون إلى حوادث أمدرمان... حولا. 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*التونسي يخضع خمسة من نجوم المريخ إلى اختبارات كوبرتست
 أدى   المريخ حصة صباح أمس استمرت لمدة ساعة ونصف ووزّع الكوكي اللاعبين على   ثلاث مجموعات وبعد نهاية المران أخضع باسكال.. سليماني.. علاء الدين.. فيصل   موسى ومصعب عمر إلى اختبارات كوبرتست وكان اللاعبون انضموا إلى المعسكر   بعد انطلاقته بأيام ورأى الجهاز الفني أنهم في حاجة إلى اختبارات جديدة   ليقف على جاهزيتهم قبل عودة البعثة إلى الخرطوم وينتظر أن يعقد الكوكي  اجتماعاً مع اللاعبين قبل مهرجان السبت.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يعود من مروي غداً

تعود   بعثة المريخ إلى الخرطوم غداً قادمة من مروي بعد أن أقام الأحمر معسكراً   تحضيرياً هناك بدأ يوم السابع من الشهر الجاري وأدى المريخ 19 تدريباً في   معسكره، فيما مُنح اللاعبون راحة اليوم وسيتابعون المهرجان الذي يُنظم على   شرف افتتاح مدينة كريمة الرياضية.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*معتصم جعفر يوقّع العقد مع التلفزيون رسمياً
 وقّع   اتحاد الكرة عقداً مع التلفزيون القومي يقضي باحتكار التلفزيون بث  مباريات  الدوري الممتاز وسيتم البث عبر شراكة تأسست بين فضائية النيلين  الرياضية  ومجموعة إيسيس الكويتية وتم توقيع العقد بمباني التلفزيون بحضور  معتصم جعفر  رئيس الاتحاد ومحمد حاتم سليمان رئيس الهيئة القومية للتلفزيون  والأستاذ  محمد الشيخ مدني رئيس  المجلس التشريعي بولاية الخرطوم وعبّر  معتصم جعفر عن سعادته بتنفيذ  التوجيهات الرئيسية وتجديد العقد مع  التلفزيون فيما قال نائب مدير قناة  النيلين إنهم سيقدمون خدمة متميزة  للمشاهدين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي سنجه

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا علي سنجة

*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر يا حبيب
*

----------

